# Neomortonia rosea?



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Any of you cats ever try this one? I have a small one; slow but cute. I know the more common _Neomortonia nummularia _is an epiphyte--actually deciduous in summer!

Does anyone know if _N. rosea_ is a terrestrial or epiphyte? Any experience with it in a tank?


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh boy--they now do have a picture _in situ_ on Ron Myhr's site:

Neomortonia rosea (Ecuador)

I soo want to mount this--anyone ever try it!


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

I accidentally killed mine with too much moisture, but when it did well it was mounted as an epiphyte. The bloom is sweet.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Thank you, buddy  You going to the next meetup?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Sure, whenever it is. I'll PM you.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

thats a cool plant


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

It makes sense that it's also an epiphyte; the genus _Neomortonia_ used to be part of _Nematanathus_.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Old thread bump!

For those of you who grow this, how did it grow best for you? I've had mine for I think over 6 months. The entire plant died when I first put it in my terrarium, except for one teeny tiny leaf about the size of this >°< and I'm not kidding. Its still alive and has tripled in size... yay. Lol. How do I get it to grow????


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow!!!!!! i,ve been looking for this specie a few years now .
If anyone will have seeds in the future ...........please think of me , I always have something in return.I know this delicate epiphyt is not common in the hobby.Grtz Wim


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

I think a lot of luck with this species has to do with benign neglect. Its so touchy. At ABG, they had it hanging in the cool part of the back room with good humidity and it was just dangling from what looked like a pretty loose mix inside a wooden basket.

I failed miserably with this species in both the greenhouse and terrarium. I think if I were to try again, I would prefer seed (seedlings acclimate much better) or just take small 3 node pieces and toss them everywhere and hope one takes.

The flower makes this plant look pretty funny since its so much larger than what the plant looks like it should produce.

The only picture I can find at the moment...


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I find that this one just takes awhile to get going. You can have a cutting that just sits there for several months (or even longer!) and then once it decides to, it just takes off. I've also had divisions off of these "happy" plants grow immediately after being placed in a new container/tank. One thing though is that these come from cooler habitats, something to keep in mind. While my plants grow quickly, I don't keep them cool enough to flower. 
Here are a few pics of some growing in a plastic container. At one point it was nice and growing in one direction. Now they have hit the sides and are growing in all different directions. Still pretty as their tiny scalloped leaves pop up between the other plants in the container. Definitely worth the patience.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice to see Manuran.
The cool growing Gesneriads are in my opinion a bit more difficult ,especially to get them in flower. The leaves look like some others i grow like Sarmienta and Asteranthera.


----------



## volsgirl (Mar 29, 2012)

I just received this plant today. I was planning on planting as a terrestrial, but the area I was gonna put it stays pretty moist. So, I think I will divide it and try several spots, including as epiphyte. Hopefully, I can Keep it alive somewhere. It's such a cool looking plant.....With or Without blooms!

Any other Tips or Suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Wim,
Wonderful gesneriads you have there. In particular, I have always been an admirer of Asteranthera. I think that sadly, I have to enjoy them vicariously through other hobbyists. 
Other than their temperature requirements, are they suited for typical terrarium life?
Thanks for sharing your photo.

Kelli,
This Neomortonia does well on most substrates for me, although the most rampant growth occurs on New Zealand sphagnum. Damp, but well drained substrate. Humid conditions, but not placed in the line of any spray-heads. For growth, they seem to be able to handle a fairly wide range of temperatures, but I would establish it with temps in the low to mid 70's if possible. Lighting also doesn't seem terribly important, but brighter light produces nice color in the leaves. If you are trying to propagate your plant, cuttings of about 3" works well.
Good luck.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

@Manuran..........for me Asterantha is one of the most difficult plants . I keep some even outside in the garden with a cover, while freezing ( -15 C in winter) Mitraria is almost winterhardy here. 
@Volsgirl. You asked for tips /suggestions, The best tip i can give you is to send some cuttings over here.Ha ha ha 
I think its save to keep some parts on differend places ( temperate or warm), and (like Mauran) in plastic containers


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I've got it running rampant in a tray right now but it hasn't flowered for me... talking to gessie people that seems to be the norm. It likes humidity but NOT wet. It needs to have a chance to air out and dry out, and I think works better as a epiphyte in many people's tanks because of this... but it may spread to the floor if really happy. Going by the variety of pots it's infested it's not horribly picky about substrate as long as it doesn't stay too wet in the leaves! Good air flow and it may end up very happy.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

I totally looked at this thread earlier today. Are you thread stalking me, Corey?? 

Send some my way? I'll make it worth the effort.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

And I'm an idiot. Thought this was an older thread for some reason... Still would like a cutting though.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

stemcellular said:


> And I'm an idiot. Thought this was an older thread for some reason... Still would like a cutting though.


It was an older thread. I resurrected it 

I think Bonnie Lorraine might have some.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Not thread stalking, I just went down the newer postings in the plant section and responded to those I felt I could add something to. Freaked me out when I saw the original post date and people who haven't posted in forever LOL.

I'd check with Bonnie first, most of mine is slated for show stuff in the fall, and my current plant had some shading out issues... Begonia 'Manuas' was taking over in the same tray and I cut it back to find out that NEITHER plant was in it's original pots anymore! I'm pretty sure if I mailed it out in this heat wave it'd die anyways. If she can't hook you up I'll see how much I have in the fall.


----------



## soudaine (7 mo ago)

Reviving an extremely old thread but how did the growing of this plant go?


----------



## bulbophyllum (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't think any of those people are still active here.


----------

